
Buku v3.1 – A highly delicious bookmark manager. Your mini web - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v3.1
======
apjana
## What's in?

\- Handle negative indices (like tail) with option `-p`

\- Support browsing bookmarks from prompt (key `o`)

\- Add program search keywords to history

\- Support `XDG_DATA_HOME` and `HOME` as env vars on all platforms

\- Replace `%USERPROFILE%` with `%APPDATA%` as install location on Windows

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku)

Features:
[https://github.com/jarun/Buku#features](https://github.com/jarun/Buku#features)

